# لمن يعتقدون اننا نعبد 3



## assia (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*هل يؤمن المسيحيون حقاً بثلاثة آلهة؟
 هذا هو الإعتقاد الشائع  بين بعض الطوائف غير المسيحية بما بختصّ بعقيدة الثالوث الأقدس.  ونحن نريد في هذه العجالة أن نعرض لهذا الموضوع، بكل موضوعيّة، لنؤكد أولاً أن المسيحيين يؤمنون بإله واحدٍ وانهم ليسوا مشركين أو كفاراً كما يغلو في اتهامهم بعض الذين لم يدركوا جوهر هذه العقيدة أو مضمونها،  وثانياً أن المسيحية تحارب بكل ضراوة الإيمان بتعدد الآلهة، وهو موقف اتخذته الكنيسة المسيحية على اختلاف طوائفها منذ نشأتها والى هذا اليوم.  وأية طائفة تؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة هي طائفة  هرطوقية.
عندما أقدم أحد اليهود على سؤال المسيح عن أعظم الوصايا أجابه: "إن أول كل الوصايا هي: اسمع يا اسرائيل، الرب إلهنا رب واحد..." وهي ترديد لما ورد في سفر التثنية 6: 4-9 .
والباحث  في جميع اسفار الكتاب المقدس لا يقع على دعوة تعدد الآلهة لأن ذلك مخالف لشريعة الله القدوس.  وقد شدد رسل المسيح على وحدانية الله.  ثم لم تلبث الكنيسة، تفادياً لكل سؤ فهمٍ، أن صاغت هذه العقيدة في قانون الايمان المسيحي.  
اذن كيف نُفسّر القول أننا نؤمن بإله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم وما هو الأقنوم؟  وكيف يمكن أن نقول: "الله الآب والله الابن والله الروح القدّوس إله واحد؟". 
لا بُدّ لنا قبل ان نبحث في سرّ هذا الثالوث الأقدس أن نُلمِّح الى بعض مظاهره كما تجلت في العهد الجديد على الأقل.
قبل أن يصعد السيد المسيح الى السماء خاطب تلاميذه وحثّهم أن يذهبوا ليكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلّها وان يُعمّدوا المؤمنين "باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس".  إن ما يلفت الانتباه في هذه الوصية هو استخدام لفظة "اسم..." بدل "أسماء" مع أنه يتحدث عن أقانيم ثلاثة.  يقول النص: "وعمّدوهم باسم..."  هذا الاستخدام غير المألوف كان يهدف الى التأكيد على الوحدانية ولس على التعدّد، لأن الله واحد.
والظاهرة الثانية، ما جاء في الإنجيل كما دوّنه في يوحنا 1:1 "في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله".  في هذه الآية حاول الوحي الإلهي من خلال ألفاظ اللغة البشرية العاجزة ان يكشف لنا عن العلاقة العضوية القائمة بين الكلمة أي شخص المسيح، وبين الآب.  تأمل معي في نصّ هذه الآية.  إن لفظة "كلمة"، هي في صيغة المؤنث، ولكنها جاءت مسبوقة بفعل "كان" المذكر: في البدء كان الكلمة  وليس "كانت" كما يجب أن تكون تطبيقاً لقواعد اللغة.  ويتدرج بنا الوحي من كون "الكلمة" هو أزلي، الى أنه كان عند الله، الى كونه الله لأنه كان ككلمة في ذات الله.  وكما أشار أحد اللاهوتيين الى ذلك بقوله: 
*  ان الله الواحد موجود بذاته فأعلن مسمّياً نفسه "الآب".
*  وناطق بكلمته فأعلن مسمّياً نفسه "الابن الكلمة".
*  حيٌّ بروحه فأعلن مسمّياً نفسه "الروح القدس".
فالله من غير كلمة هو إله أخرس، ومن غير روح هو إله ميّت وحاشا لله أن يكون أخرس، أو ميتاً.  وقد أشارت الأسفار السماوية في الكتاب المقدس الى هذه الحقيقة إذ تكلم الله قديماً وحديثاً  مع أنبيائه ورسله، كما أرسل روحه ليُوحي، ويُبكت ويُؤنّب وليُرشد.  وكما أن الآب أزلي كذلك كلمته وروحه. 
والظاهرة الثالثة التي ننوه بها هي أن العلاقة بين الآب والابن هي ليست علاقة جسدية، بل هي علاقة روحية لأن "الكلمة" هي انبثاق أو ولادة تعبيرية.  فعلى سبيل المثال نقول في لغتنا العربية عن قصيدة ما:  هذه القصيدة هي من بنات أفكار الشاعر فلان ... أي تعبير عن ذاته وما خالجه من أفكار وأحاسيس وأحلام ورؤى.  فالمسيح بصفته "الكلمة" انبثق أو كان معبراً عن فكر الله وأعماقه.  ولقد أكّد المسيح على هذه الحقيقة عندما قال في الإنجيل كما دوّنه متى (11:27): "ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلاّ الآب. ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلاّ الابن".
وهذه المغرفة هي ليست معرفة سطيحة بل معرفة حميمة لا تعترضها الحواجز،  لأن الابن وحده هو الذي رأى الآب.  أشار المسيح الى هذا الأمر في حديثه عن علاقته بالآب (يوحنا 1: 18): "الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر".  ولفظة "حضن" هنا هي لفظة مجازية للتعبير عن الصلة الحميمة بين الآب والابن.
اذن، عندما نتحدّث عن إله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم انما نشير الى وحدة لا تجزؤ فيها.  ولعلّ ما أشار اليه القمص ابراهيم لوقا في كتابه "المسيحية في الاسلام" يُقدم لنا تفسيراً  منطقياً واضحاً لهذه الوحدة أو الوحدانية.  يقول: "... فولادة الابن العجيبة من الآب وانبثاق "النور" من "لهب" النار.  فحيثما وُجد اللهب كان النور وكانت الحرراة.  ولعلّ بعضهم يظنون أن اللهب هو علّة النور والحرارة، وظنهم هذا كان يمسي حقيقة لو كان "اللهب" بمفرده نارا، وكانت "الحرارة" بمفردها ناراً، وكان "النور" بمفرده ناراً.  أما وإن كان اللهب والحرارة والنور ناراً واحدة فلن يصح الظن، ولن يستقيم القول لأنهما نار بجوهر واحد وخواص ثلاث ولن يمكن اطلاق كلمة "نار" على أحد هذه الخواص إلاّ بشرط وجود الخاصتين الأخريين.  فإذا قلنا أن أحد الأقانيم الإلهية هو الله فإننا نقصد أن الأقنومين الأخريين ملازمان له، وأن كلاً منهم مساوٍ للآخر في جوهره، له كل ما له في كل شيء خلا الخاصيّة المتميّز بها.  فالآب أب أبداً، والابن ابن منذ الآزل، والروح القدس منبثق انبثاقاً سرمدياً.  فالقول بثلاثة أقانيم لا يعني القول بثلاثة آلهة لأن تعدّد الخواص والصفات لا يستلزم تعدّد الذات وإلاّ قلنا في المثل السابق بثلاث نيران، وهذا محال".  هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى قد يتساءل البعض كيف يمكن أن يكون ثلاثة في واحد؟ فواحدٌ + واحد + واحد لا يمكن أن يساوي واحداً.  هذا صحيح، ولكن ما نقوله نحن على سبيل المثال أن 1x1x1 = 1 .  فالحاصل كما ترى هو واحد على أنه يشمل في ذاته ثلاث وحدات متساوية متمايزة في خواصها، متحدة في جوهرها، ومشكّلة وحدانية من غير أن تفقد أية وحدة شيئاً من خصائصها المعبّرة عن شخصيتها وعملها ووظيفتها.
وأخيراً، لا بدّ أن ألمّح هنا الى الآية القرآنية الواردة في سورة العنكبوت 46: 
"ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلاّ بالتي هي أحسن... وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل الينا واليكم، والهنا والهكم واحد". 
وهنا نتساءَل: كيف يقول القرآن بل يحض المسلمين أن يرددوا أمام المسيحيين: "الهنا والهكم واحد" والمسيحيون يؤمنون بالتثليث؟  كيف يقرّ القرآن معترفاً بإله النصارى والنصارى يعتنقون مبدأ التثليث الذي هو في لب العقيدة المسيحية؟ فإن كان "الهنا والهكم واحد" فإن الاسلام، في التحليل النهائي، يؤمن بما يؤمن به المسيحيون من تثليث أصيل كما عبّر عنه الكتاب المقدس، وليس التثليث الهرطوقي الذي كان شائعاً في عصر محمد.  كقول أصحاب البدعة المريمانية التي كانت تدّعي أن العذراء مريم هي الأقنوم الثالث إضافة إلى أُقنومَي الآب والابن، أو عقيدة الأبونيين التي أطلقت على الروح القدس لقب "أُمّنا الروح القدس"، فجاءت الآيات القرآنية رداً على مثل هذه الهرطقات، واستنكرت أن يكون للرحمن ولد.  ومن ذلك ما ورد في البيان القرآني: "أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهَين من دون الله" أو ما نصّه: "يا عيسى أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلَهين من دون الله؟".  والمعروف أن البدعة المريمانية قد تلاشت من الوجود منذ ألف عام أو يزيد.  أما التثليث المسيحي الحقيقي الذي لا يؤمن إلا بإله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم متساوية في الجوهر، فهو باق بقاء كنيسة المسيح على الأرض، وهي الكنيسة التي لن تقوى على أبواب الجحيم عليها.​*


----------



## Scofield (6 أكتوبر 2006)

المشكلة هى أن فكر الأنسان المسلم لا يستطيع تقبل مثل هذه الأفكار و الحقائق لان فكره لم يصل إلى هذه المرحلة فهم كالأطفال الذين عندما نؤنبهم على فعل الخطأ يبررونه و يعاندونا و يعتقدون أننا نكرههم أو نريد أزلالهم لكى لا يفعل ما يراه هو صوابا


----------



## moheb allah (7 ديسمبر 2009)

معذرة شباب ما موقف *من لا يؤمن بالثالوث المقدس*
كالمسلمين يدعون أنة واحد؟


----------



## انت الفادي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

moheb allah قال:


> معذرة شباب ما موقف *من لا يؤمن بالثالوث المقدس*
> كالمسلمين يدعون *أنة واحد*؟


*و هل نقول نحن انه هناك ثلاثة الهة؟؟؟
يعني لم تقرأ الموضوع اصلا حضرتك و لا ايه؟؟
المسيحية تقول انه اله واحد ايضا.. و لكن هل يعرف المسلم من هو هذا الاله الواحد؟؟ هذا ما تقدمه لك المسيحية.
*​


----------



## moheb allah (7 ديسمبر 2009)

> *و هل نقول نحن انه هناك ثلاثة الهة؟؟؟
> يعني لم تقرأ الموضوع اصلا حضرتك و لا ايه؟؟
> المسيحية تقول انه اله واحد ايضا.. و لكن هل يعرف المسلم من هو هذا الاله الواحد؟؟ هذا ما تقدمه لك المسيحية.
> *​


 هذا التعريف لله الذى لايعرفة المسلمون ونقدمة نحن  هل كان معروفا من قبل ان ياتى الرب يسوع متجسدا ؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 ديسمبر 2009)

moheb allah قال:


> هذا التعريف لله الذى لايعرفة المسلمون ونقدمة نحن هل كان معروفا من قبل ان ياتى الرب يسوع متجسدا ؟


 
الثالوث القدوس هو منذ الاذل .. اول ايه فى الكتاب المقدس توضح ذلك وكذلك العهد القديم كله ....


----------



## moheb allah (7 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> الثالوث القدوس هو منذ الاذل .. اول ايه فى الكتاب المقدس توضح ذلك وكذلك العهد القديم كله ....


 

العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟ أين ذلك؟
ولما لم يتبعة اليهود ويعتقدون به ؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 ديسمبر 2009)

moheb allah قال:


> العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟ أين ذلك؟
> ولما لم يتبعة اليهود ويعتقدون به ؟؟؟


 
ارجو من حضرتك عدم التكلم بما لا تعرفه ..
هل تعرف ما هو ايمان اليهود ؟؟؟؟؟ ( لا اعتقد ذلك )
هل تعرف ان اليهود منتظرين المسيا المخلص حتى الان ( حتى هذة اللحظة ) وفقا لنصوص العهد القديم ؟؟؟
سامحنى ولكن هل حضرتك تعرف من هو المسيا المنتظر اصلا ؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 ديسمبر 2009)

moheb allah قال:


> العهد القديم ؟؟؟؟ أين ذلك؟
> ولما لم يتبعة اليهود ويعتقدون به ؟؟؟


 
الثالوث موجود فى الكتاب المقدس ... 
انظر هنا 

http://web.orthodoxonline.org/index...-old-testament&catid=19:god-trinity&Itemid=78

الله معك


----------



## moheb allah (7 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ارجو من حضرتك عدم التكلم بما لا تعرفه ..
> هل تعرف ما هو ايمان اليهود ؟؟؟؟؟ ( لا اعتقد ذلك )
> هل تعرف ان اليهود منتظرين المسيا المخلص حتى الان ( حتى هذة اللحظة ) وفقا لنصوص العهد القديم ؟؟؟
> سامحنى ولكن هل حضرتك تعرف من هو المسيا المنتظر اصلا ؟؟؟


 
*أولا : أنا لم أت بشىء أنت من قلت أن العهد القديم يعتقد بتعريف الثالوث*
*ثانيا : لماذا تغير الموضوع وتدخل المسيا ..........*
*هل اليهود يعتقدون ان المسيا هو الله الذى ينطبق عليه الثالوث؟؟*
*دليلك؟؟ لو سمحت*


----------



## dimitrios (7 ديسمبر 2009)

يا عزيزي سماء الحق هذا الذي تطرحه نقش كثيراً و في المنتدى كثير من الردود و التوضيحات
لو قرأت قليلاً قبل أن تسأل...
محبة


----------



## dimitrios (7 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=111537
عزيزي سماء الحق هذا رابط يرد على الآيات التي أتيت بها رجاءً إقرأه...
سلام و محبة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 ديسمبر 2009)

moheb allah قال:


> *أولا : أنا لم أت بشىء أنت من قلت أن العهد القديم يعتقد بتعريف الثالوث*


 
عزيزى ....
نعم العهد القديم بل الكتاب المقدس كله به الثالوث القدوس ..
http://web.orthodoxonline.org/index...-old-testament&catid=19:god-trinity&Itemid=78

الله معك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 ديسمبر 2009)

[quote=moheb allah;1728660]
*ثانيا : لماذا تغير الموضوع وتدخل المسيا ..........*
*هل اليهود يعتقدون ان المسيا هو الله الذى ينطبق عليه الثالوث؟؟*
*دليلك؟؟ لو سمحت*[/quote]

لا عزيزى .. فهمتنى غلط

ما اقوله هو ان اليهود ينتظرون المسيا حتى الان .. المسيا فى نظرهم ايضا هو ابن الله 
ولكن ما جعل اليهود لا يعترفون بالمسيح عن كونه ابن الله ... هو ظنهم ان ابن الله سيجئ ليحكم حكم ارضى ...
هم لم يفهموا ان ابن الله (  كلمة الله او الله الظاهر فى الجسد)  قد جاء بملك سماوى على القلوب وليس ملك ارضى. فهو قد جاء ولم يعرفوه.

لو مفهمتش مش مشكله ... ادرس اكتر ..
ربنا معاك


----------



## moheb allah (9 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> عزيزى ....
> نعم العهد القديم بل الكتاب المقدس كله به الثالوث القدوس ..
> http://web.orthodoxonline.org/index...-old-testament&catid=19:god-trinity&itemid=78
> 
> الله معك


يا عزيزى  هذا أول ماوجدتة فىالرابط 

 *سر الثالوث المقدس بحسب إعلان العهد القديم:* 

"وظهر له الرب عند بلوطات ممرا وهو جالس في باب الخيمة وقت حر النهار فرفع عينيه ونظر *وإذا ثلاثة رجال* واقفون لديه. فلما نظر ركض لاستقبالهم من باب الخيمة وسجد إلى الأرض. وقال يا سيد إن كنت قد وجدت نعمة في عينيك فلا تتجاوز عبدك" (تكوين18: 1-3).    
 
هل هذا دليل على الثالوث فى العهد القديم؟؟ 
يا عزيزى هل قال رجال أم ملائكة؟؟
اذن فهؤلاء الثلاثة ظهروا لة فى صورة *رجال أى أنهم ملائكة*
*وما الدليل على أن الله هو أحد الثلاثة كما يقول الكاتب على الرغم من عدم تميز واح فيهم على الآخر؟*

*ثانيا ما معنى أقنوم هل هو **صفة؟ أرجوا الافادة *


----------



## moheb allah (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ألست معى فى أن تجسد الرب ينفى الإيمان عمن شاهدوة؟:t9:*


----------



## dimitrios (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*هذه مقالة قرأتها و أعجبتني كثيراً و أعتقد أنها ستوضع أكثر في الموضوع*

*الثالوث القدّوس وجوديّاً*​        "الله محبّة". إذاً الله شخصاني. هناك فرق بين الشخص والفرد. الفرد يتميّز بفرادته فيما يتحقّق الشخص بامتداده، باجتماعه إلى غيره، باتحاده بسواه. الشخص يمتدّ صوب الشخص فيكون. العلاقة تكون بين أشخاص. الشخص هو مَن يحبّ أو لا يكون شخصاً. يكون فرداً. يبقى في مستوى الفرادة. لذلك الله شخصاني، لأنّه يُحِبُّ ويُحَبّ. هذا، كما يظهر فيما بيننا، هو إسّ الله، حقيقتُه الكيانية العميقة. مقاربتنا لله كثالوث هي، بالضبط، من منطلق كونه محبّة. الله لا يُعَدَّ. الله واحد لأنّه تمام المحبّة وملؤها. المحبّة تكون إلى واحد. الله، في ذاته، واحد لأنّه محبّة. كل ما في الله واحد لأن كل ما في الله محبّة. والمحبّة، أيضاً، شخصانية، أنا وأنت وهو. المحبّة هي آب وابن وروح قدس، الآب كشخص والإبن كشخص والروح القدس كشخص وإلاّ لا تكون. لا تكون هناك محبّة إذا ما أحبّ الواحد أو الفرد نفسه. المحبّة هي في الحركة باتجاه الآخر. "في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان *نحو* الله" (يو 1: 1). "نحو الله"، في اليونانية، أدق من "عند الله". هذا كان في البدء. الواحد يتجلّى في الآخر. الآخر يكون مرآة للواحد. لا يُعرف الواحد، في المحبّة، في ذاته بل في الآخر. في المحبّة كلٌّ إيقونة للآخر. يا أنا أنت! "مَن رآني فقد رأى الآب". وكلّ، أيضاً، يخبِّر عن الآخر. يشهد للآخر. "الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وأنا أعلم أنّ شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حقّ" (يو 5: 32). "الآب نفسه الذي أرسلني هو يشهد لي" (يو 5: 37). "لو عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً" (يو 8: 19). "المعزّي... روح الحقّ... هو يشهد لي. وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً" (يو 15: 26 – 27). "المحبّة لا تطلب ما لنفسها" (1 كو 13: 5). المحبّة لا تقدر أن تفعل من نفسها شيئاً. لذا قولة يسوع كانت: "أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً" (يو 5: 30). ليس بمعنى أنّه عاجز عن شيء ولكنْ لأنّ طبيعته محبّية يشهد للآب ويتجلّى في الروح القدس وتلاميذِه، كما يشهد له الآب والروح. "لهذا يحبّني الآب لأنّي أفعل في كل حين ما يرضيه". في المحبّة يغيِّب الشخصُ نفسَه إرادياً في الآخر. "لست أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني". هذا قاله يسوع رغم أنّ مشيئة الآب هي إيّاها مشيئة الابن طالما محبّة الآب والابن، كلّ للآخر، واحدة. لكل هذا تمام المحبّة وحدة في ثالوث. المحبّة لا تكتفي بالـ "أنا" والـ "أنت" لئلا تنغلق وتمسي أنانية مزدوجة. حين يحبّ الرجل والمرأة كلٌّ الآخر دون الناس تستحيل محبّتهما أنانية ثنائية. محبّتهما لثالث تكون دليلاً على سلامة المحبّة بينهما. والثالث هو كلُّ آخر وإلاّ يكون الآخر امتداداً لأنانية اثنين. ملء الاستقرار في المحبّة هو للثالوث لأنّ الله في الثالوث ينفتح ويسكب ذاته بلا حدود. لذا محبّة الله بيننا انسكاب ثالوثي. الثالوث، في ذاته، محبّة ونحن في الامتداد، في النعمة، بالتبنّي. هكذا أظهر الله ذاته لنا وهكذا عرفناه ونشهد له بمحبّة من المحبّة التي هو إيّاها والتي أحبّنا بها. "نحن نحبّه لأنّه هو أحبّنا أولاً" (1 يو 4: 19). "ونحن قد عرفنا وصدّقنا *المحبّة التي لله فينا*" (1 يو 4: 16). والمحبّة التي من الله فينا والتي بها نحبّه هي أيضاً المحبّة التي نتعاطاها فيما بيننا. فإن فعلنا نتكمّل، أي نصير واحداً على مثال الثالوث، لأنّ محبّته تكون قد تكمّلت فينا في خطّ القول العظيم: "إن أحبّ بعضنا بعضاً فالله يثبت فينا ومحبّته قد تكمّلت فينا" (1 يو 4: 12). هذه بالذات هي معرفة الله، هذه هي الحياة الأبدية، أن تكون فينا محبّتُه محبّتَنا له ولأحدنا الآخر. "وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته" (يو 17: 3). كل الكلام عن كون الآبِ في الابن والابنِ في الروح القدس، وعن كونِنا في المسيح وكونِ المسيح فينا، وعن إقامة الآب والابن فينا كلُّه كلامُ محبّة. في نهاية المطاف الآب يعطينا الكلَّ لأنّه يعطينا ذاته في الابن بالمحبّة التي هي من جوف الله. نحن لا نتكلّم عن كون الإنسان مدعواً للتألّه إلاّ في نطاق الكلام عن محبّة الله التي تجعله مقيماً فينا من حيث كونه محبّة. الله فينا لأنّه أحبّنا. بعد ذلك كل حديث عن جوهر الله يتخطّى أفهامَنا لأنّنا نحن لا نعرف جوهر الله. فقط نعرف أنّ جوهر الله يُشعّ فينا وبيننا محبّةً واحدة، مشيئةً واحدة، قوّةً واحدة، حضوراً واحداً. كما أنّه لا يمكننا أن نتكلّم عن الله إلاّ باعتبار كونه محبّة، لا يمكننا أن نتكلّم عن الله إلاّ باعتبار كونه ثالوثاً. في الله كما عرفناه ونعرفه يأتينا اللهُ المحبّةُ آباً بالابن في الروح القدس، محبّةً واحدة. لا الآبُ نعرفه وحيداً ولا الإبنُ وحيداً ولا الروحُ القدس وحيداً بل نعرف كلاً متوارياً في الآخر. متى قلتَ اللهَ قلتَ واحداً في ثالوث. كلُّ ما للآب هو للابن وكلُّ ما للابن هو للروح القدس وكل ما للروح القدس هو للآب. ليس للآب ما ليس في الابن والروح القدس. ليس ما للواحد ما ليس في الآخر. لا يفرق الآب عن الابن، عن الروح القدس، في شيء إلاّ في كون الآب آباً مميَّزاً عن الابن، مميَّزاً عن الروح القدس. المحبّة واحدة. المشيئة واحدة. القوّة واحدة. النور واحد ثالوثي أبداً. لكنْ فقط ابنُ الله تجسّد. لا الآب تجسّد ولا الروح القدس تجسّد. لذا كلمة الله، من جهة الآب والروح القدس، واحد مع الله في اللاهوتِ والمشيئة والقوّةِ. وكلمة الله المتجسّد، من جهة الناس، واحد، مع الناس، في الناسوتِ والمشيئةِ والقوّةِ. هذا يجعل يسوع ذا مشيئتَين وقوّتَين، واحدة من جهة الله والأخرى من جهتنا. لكنّه، في كل شيء، أَخْضَع ما للبشرة للآب السماوي حتى نُخْضِعَ  نحن، أيضاً، في الروح القدس، وإرادياً، ما لمشيئتنا وما لقوّتنا للآب السماوي، لكيما بإخضاعِنا ذواتِنا لله، عن إرادة، تنساب محبّته فينا وتقيم بيننا ليصير الآبُ الكلَّ في الكلّ ويَصيرَ فينا كل ما في الآب لأنّ الروح يُعطى بلا قياس.
        آباؤنا تكلّموا عن جوهر الثالوث الواحد. هذا، وجودياً، تأكيد لأزليّة المحبّة، أنّه لم يكن وقت لم يكن فيه الله محبّة، أي لم يكن هناك وقت لم يكن فيه الله واحداً في ثالوث. الآب أزلي والابن أزلي والروح القدس أزلي. فلأنّه واحد أزلي، آباً وابناً وروحاً قدساً، لأنّ محبّته واحدة ومشيئتَه واحدة وقوّتَه واحدة، لذلك لا بدّ أن يكون جوهرُه واحداً. الجوهر، لغةً، مفردة فلسفية نعبّر بها عن تلك الظلمة النورانية التي تفوق ما أُعطي لنا أن نعرفه والتي تكمن وراء كل ما أُظهِرَ لنا ومنها ينبثق.
        هذا هو الإله الذي نعبد. الله تكلّم، بدءاً، بالكلمة ليُعِدَّنا، في التاريخ، لخطاب من نوع جديد. والخطاب الجديد الذي كشف لنا فيه سرّ تدبيره للبشريّة كان كلمة الله. الله، في ملء الزمان، كلّمنا بابنه. "الله بعدما كلّم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلّمنا، في هذه الأيّام الأخيرة، في ابنه الذي جعله وارثاً لكل شيء..." (عب 1: 1 – 2). الوارث هو مَن قيل كل ما سبق أن قيل عنه. فإن لم يأت الكلام الذي كلّم به الله كل الشعوب، منذ البدء، وهو الذي لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد في كل أمّة (أع 14: 17)، إن لم يأت هذا الكلام بالشعوب إلى مسيح الربّ تكون قد ضلّت سواء السبيل. خطاب الله للأقدمين لم يكن إلاّ علامات طريق تفضي إلى المدينة السماوية. ما سبق أن كلّم به الله الأمم كلّها لم يكن غاية في ذاته بل مؤشّرات إلى المسيح. كل العهد القديم، وكل كلام صدر عن الله للعالمين، رَسَمَ الملامح الروحية لمسيح الربّ الآتي قليلاً أو كثيراً. لا بديل عن المسيح. "ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلاّ بي". المسيح أو الضلال! ولا ملامح إلاّ التي حدّدتها كنيسة المسيح وآباؤها وقدّيسوها وهي ملامح في الروح لا يتبيّنها إلاّ السالكون في نقاوة القلب. "طوبى لأنقياء القلوب فإنّهم يعاينون الله". المسألة ليست لا مسألة علم ولا ثقافة ولا حضارات. هذه تعابير لما هو في الكيان وليست الكيان عينه. لذلك الكنيسة متى تكلّمت تتكلّم لأنّها تعرف وتخاطب الكيان. ومتى كرزت بالحقّ –  والكرازة أقدس الوصايا من جهة محبّتنا للسالكين في الظلمة وظلال الموت – أقول متى كرزت الكنيسة بالحقّ تشهد "أنّ الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهِرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح. نكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً" (1 يو 1: 2 – 4).
        كل هذا ما كان ليكونَ لنا فيه نصيب لو لم تكن العقيدة نصيبَنا، لو لم نتمسّك بها بأمانة ما بعدها أمانة. عقيدتنا هي نور عيوننا. لولاها لغططنا في الظلمة والجهل. لولاها لما كنّا نعرف الله ومحبّة الله ولما كان لنا نصيب في سكنى الله فينا. نحن رائحة الثالوث. "نحن رائحة المسيح الزكيّة لله في الذين يخلصون وفي الذين يهلكون. لهؤلاء رائحة موت لموت ولأولئك رائحة حياة لحياة" (2 كو 2: 15 – 16).
        إذاً عقيدتنا وجودُنا لأنّها إيقونة ملء محبّة الله لنا ومصوَّر خلاصنا.


----------



## Strident (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ "محب الله"

نعم الكتاب المقدس بعهديه يعلمنا عن الثالوث، و كما قال لك الإخوة من أول آية
و نعم كان اليهود يؤمنون بالثالوث...و لذلك عندما قال يسوع عن الآب أنه أبوه، أمسكوا حجارة ليرجموه لأنهم يعرفون جيداً أن ابن الله مساوي للآب...و هم لم يقبلوا أن يسوع هذا الواقف أمامهم هو المسيا المنتظر، ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم...

لكن الذين آمنوا منهم قالوا له: "أنت ابن الله الحي"

طبعاً ليس هناك حصر للمرات التي تتكلم عن الروح القدس في العهدين...

هذا ليس مجال الموضوع لكن بقليل من البحث يمكنك إيجاد ذلك الموضوع بسهولة في المنتدى


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

هل نجد اشارات واضحة الى الثالوث في العهد القديم ؟؟؟

الاجابة بواسطة اليهود ، تجدها على هذا الرابط .

http://www.jewsforjesus.org/publications/issues/1_8/jewish


----------



## !ابن الملك! (9 ديسمبر 2009)

> "وظهر له الرب عند بلوطات ممرا وهو جالس في باب الخيمة وقت حر النهار فرفع عينيه ونظر *وإذا ثلاثة رجال* واقفون لديه. فلما نظر ركض لاستقبالهم من باب الخيمة وسجد إلى الأرض. وقال يا سيد إن كنت قد وجدت نعمة في عينيك فلا تتجاوز عبدك" (تكوين18: 1-3).
> 
> هل هذا دليل على الثالوث فى العهد القديم؟؟





> يا عزيزى هل قال رجال أم ملائكة؟؟
> اذن فهؤلاء الثلاثة ظهروا لة فى صورة *رجال أى أنهم ملائكة*



 
الله ظهر فى شكل جسد مادى .. ومعه ملاكان ..

*لو حضرتك كنت تعبت نفسك ... وكملت الصفحة كنت هتلاقى ان الله الابن قد ظهر ..*
*اما باقى الاقانيم .. واضحين فى ايات اخرى كما وضحها الموقع ...*

الآباء عامة فيرون أن الملائكة الثلاثة كانوا ظهوراً رؤيوياً للأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث الأقدس في الروح القدس والذي عرفه إبراهيم فسجد له كإله، وحاوره بعد انصراف الملاكين (تك18: 22، 19: 1). وأن هذا الأقنوم الثاني أي الابن هو صاحب كل الظهورات الإلهية في العهد القديم لأنه هو الكلمة والمخبر عن الآب الذي لم يره أحد قط (يو1: 1-18). مهما يكن من أمر تبقى صيغة الظهور الثلاثي لإبراهيم إشارة واضحة إلى ثلاثية الأقانيم ووحدة جوهرهم، ومصادقة الآب والروح القدس على ظهور الابن. وفي الواقع فإن العهد القديم حافل بظهورات لملاك خاص متميز عن الملائكة العاديين المخلوقين لأنه تكلّم ليس كمجر ناقل لكلام الله، بل بصفته الله نفسه 



*



وما الدليل على أن الله هو أحد الثلاثة كما يقول الكاتب على الرغم من عدم تميز واح فيهم على الآخر؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
اقرأ الاصحاح كله لترى هل تميز احد فيهم ام لا ..

*Gen 18:13 *​​​فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: «لِمَاذَا ضَحِكَتْ سَارَةُ قَائِلَةً: أَفَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَلِدُ وَأَنَا قَدْ شِخْتُ؟ ​*Gen 18:20 *​وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «إِنَّ صُرَاخَ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ قَدْ كَثُرَ، وَخَطِيَّتُهُمْ قَدْ عَظُمَتْ جِدًّا. ​
​​*Gen 18:22 وَانْصَرَفَ الرِّجَالُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَذَهَبُوا نَحْوَ سَدُومَ، وَأَمَّا إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَكَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ قَائِمًا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ.*


----------



## islamic foXx (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام علي من اتبع الهدى وخشى الرحمن 


اولا :الموضوع جميل جدا ولكن انا شايف ان المسيحيين اللى هنا كمان بيفسروا فكر المسلم على هواه 
طبقا للتعليق التانى تقريبا 

ما علينا ندخل فى صلب الموضوع 

عقيده التثليث عقيده مهمه وهيا اساس لعقيده المسيحيين المشكله المثاره تتركز فى نقط كتير هذكر بعضها 

اولا :الاقانيم الثلاثه ليسوا متساويين انما الاختلاف فيهم واضح وموجود من الكتاب المقدس عندكم 
اذا كنت تقول ان الاله عباره عن الثلاث فستقع فى مشكله 
 اولا اقنوم الاب فى الانجيل يرمز للخالق اله السموات وهو الذى له كل المجد والافضليه 
ناتى للابن فهو لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شىء فدينونته عادله انما يطلب مشيئه الاب 
اذا فى البدايه الاب لا يساوى الابن فى اى شىء 

اه معذره:smi411: لانى عارف ان ممكن شخص يقولى روح اقرا زى واحد كان بيسال قبلى  (3 سنوات قراه ودراسه للانجيل مع انى مسلم تخيل ) الشىء  الاخر معذره لا تفسر موضوع الاقانيم على انى جسد وروح وعقل يعنى مش عارف ليه بس الثلاثه دول طيب منا جسد وروح وعقل ودم بدون الدم الثلاثه يموتوا وقلب برضه يعنى بتحاول تثبت باى طريقه وخلاص  فانا بعتبره مثال فاشل صراحه يا ريت الحديث يبقى منطقى 


2-
الشىء الاخر العجيب جدا فى تفكيركم 

المسيح بيقول فى الانجيل و _كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون_ لاني قلت امضي الى الآب.لان ابي *اعظم *مني

الاب لا يساوى الابن اعتقد واضحه لكل انسان 

اعتقد انكم لم تفرحوا لذهاب المسيح للاب اللى هوا اللــــــــــــــــــــــــه 

3-

تلاميذ المسيح لم يعلموا بقصه التثليث اساسا فده دليل على انها جزء مضاف الشى الاخر مش مذكوره فى الثلاث اناجيل الاخرى يعنى واحد بس من الكتبه الاربعه اللى ذاكر جزء مهم من اساس العقيده رغم ان قصص اخرى ليست فى صميم العقيده وتلاقى الاربع اناجيل متفقه 


4-

سؤال بسيط جدا  طبقا لعقيدتك انتا بتقول ان المسيح اله طيب شىء بسيط  اذا كان المسيح هو الاله كما تزعم المسيح عاش فتره بدون ان يكون معمد بالروح القدس ثم نزلت عليه الروح القدس بشكل حمامه 

لحظه تفكير بسيطه اذا كنت مؤمن ان الثالوث صحيح و بما انك بتقول ان المسيح اله يعنى يحتوى الثلاث اقانيم المسيح كان غير معمد لفتره يعنى فقد اقنوم اصبح غير اله وفتره اله :t9:

دعوه للتفكير 

ما يقوله المسلم ان الاب هو الله والابن هو المسيح وتذكر ايضا ان كثير من الرسل نالو لقب الابن والروح القدس هو جبريل الامين 


*(( حينئذ جاء يسوع من الجليل إلى الأردن، إلى يوحنا ليعتمد منه، و لكن يوحنا منعه قائلاً: أنا محتاج أن أعتمد منك و أنت تأتي إلي؟ فأجاب يسوع و قال له اسمح الآن لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل كل برٍّ، حينئذ سمح له. فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء، و إذا السماوات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة و آتيا عليه و صوت من السماوات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت )).
*
5-

اذا كان المسيح هو الاله 

اذا فهو خالق كل كائن له سلطان كل شىء اعتقد ان هذا شىء معقول

* وَفِي الْحَالِ اقْتَادَ الرُّوحُ يَسُوعَ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ، فَقَضَى فِيهَا أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً وَالشَّيْطَانُ يُجَرِّبُهُ.     وَكَانَ بَيْنَ الْوُحُوشِ وَمَلاَئِكَةٌ تَخْدُمُهُ. ))

*تامل 

*إذا كان المسيح هو رب العالمين حسبما يعتقد المسيحيون فهل يعقل أو يتصور أن الشيطان الرجيم تسلط على رب العالمين طوال أربعين يوماً     ؟‍‍‍!!*

الان انتم تعكسون الخالق والمخلوق 

(فبمن تشبهون *الله *_واى شبه تعدلون_ به) اشعياء 40: 18

الله خلق للناس عقول لنستخدمها فى الوصول اليه والا فما فائدتها كلنا لنا عقول فلا افرض رايي على احد ولكن فكر فى ما تقرا
 اعتقد ان تفكير المسلم منطقى جدا بس انتا دايما معتقد انه اما جاهل:hlp: او كذاب :flowers:​


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

islamic foxx قال:


> السلام علي من اتبع الهدى وخشى الرحمن​


 
رد من نوع القص واللصق وانت لا تفهم الفرق بين معنى الثالوث ، ومعنى تجسد المسيح ، فاذا قال المسيح ( ابي اعظم مني ) لا يمكن بناء قاعدة منه ان الاقانيم غير متساوية ،ولكن حال الابن متجسد في التواضع البشري والآب في مجده ، هذا هو قوله ( ابي اعظم مني ) لانه في المجد وانا متجسد متواضع .

افهموا قبل النص واللصق .


----------



## انت الفادي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

islamic foxx قال:


> السلام علي من اتبع الهدى وخشى الرحمن​
> 
> 
> اولا :الموضوع جميل جدا ولكن انا شايف ان المسيحيين اللى هنا كمان بيفسروا فكر المسلم على هواه
> ...


*عفوا عزيزي و لكن اسمح لي ان اشرح لك الموقف بطريقة مبسطة:*
*الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم واحد في الجوهر..*
*الارادة واحدة, المشيئة واحدة, العمل واحد*
*فمن الغباء القول بأن احد الاقانيم يقوم بعمل يخالف الاقنوم الاخر.. *
*و من الغباء ايضا ان نقول ان احد الاقانيم يقدر ان يفعل شئ لا يقدر الاقنوم الاخر يفعله..*
*بمعني اخر:*
*هل حدث انك قمت بعمل شئ يخالف عقلك و تفكيرك؟؟؟*
*اذا قلت لي عفوا هذا عقلي .. اقول لك لماذا ترفض تلقي مثل هذا الكلام اذن في المنتدي؟؟ *
*هل ارادة عقلك تختلف عن ارادة نفسك؟؟ *
*هل تقدر ان تفعل شيئا يخالف عقلك؟؟؟*
*كذلك السيد المسيح.. *
*لا يفعل شئ دون اقنوم الاب و اقنوم الروح القدس لانهم واحد.*​ 




islamic foxx قال:


> اه معذره:smi411: لانى عارف ان ممكن شخص يقولى روح اقرا زى واحد كان بيسال قبلى (3 سنوات قراه ودراسه للانجيل مع انى مسلم تخيل ) الشىء الاخر معذره لا تفسر موضوع الاقانيم على انى جسد وروح وعقل يعنى مش عارف ليه بس الثلاثه دول طيب منا جسد وروح وعقل ودم بدون الدم الثلاثه يموتوا وقلب برضه يعنى بتحاول تثبت باى طريقه وخلاص فانا بعتبره مثال فاشل صراحه يا ريت الحديث يبقى منطقى​


*.*
*.. عزيزي اجابتك تدل علي انك لا تريد ان تفهم بالفعل بل و تتهرب هروب و هرولة من الفهم..*
*لان المثال الذي نضربه لك هو : عقل و روح وجسد..*
*لماذا اخترنا هذه الثلاث اشياء؟؟*
*لان الانسان يتكون بالفعل من هذه الاشياء..*
*فأنظر الي كلامك: انك جسد و روح و عقل و دم .. *
*اليس الدم هو يندرج تحت تسمية الدم؟؟؟ *
*اليس تسمية الجسد تشمل دمك و اطرافك و اعصابك و عضلاتك؟؟*
*اختيارنا للعقل و الروح الجسد هو اختيار دقيق لمن يريد ان يفكر.. *
*فالعقل( اي الفكر) لا يمكن ان تدرجه تحت الجسد.. *
*لان الجسد شئ مادي اما الفكر فهو غير مادي.. *
*كذلك الروح*
*فماذا عن العينين..؟؟؟ هما يخصان الجسد ايضا.. *
*ماذا عن الاظافر؟؟؟ يخصون الجسد ايضا.. *
*فرجاء بدون فلسفة حاول ان تفهم.*​ 



islamic foxx قال:


> 2-
> الشىء الاخر العجيب جدا فى تفكيركم​
> المسيح بيقول فى الانجيل و _كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون_ لاني قلت امضي الى الآب.لان ابي *اعظم *مني​
> الاب لا يساوى الابن اعتقد واضحه لكل انسان​
> اعتقد انكم لم تفرحوا لذهاب المسيح للاب اللى هوا اللــــــــــــــــــــــــه​


 

*من اين وجدت كلمة ان الاب لا يساوي الابن هنا؟؟ *
*ممكن النص لو سمحت.*​ 


islamic foxx قال:


> 3-​
> تلاميذ المسيح لم يعلموا بقصه التثليث اساسا فده دليل على انها جزء مضاف الشى الاخر مش مذكوره فى الثلاث اناجيل الاخرى يعنى واحد بس من الكتبه الاربعه اللى ذاكر جزء مهم من اساس العقيده رغم ان قصص اخرى ليست فى صميم العقيده وتلاقى الاربع اناجيل متفقه​


 

* نشكرك علي التأكيد علي ان الأربع اناجيل متفقة.. *
*التثليث مذكور ليس فقط في العهد الجديد بل و القديم ايضا..*​ 



islamic foxx قال:


> 4-​
> سؤال بسيط جدا طبقا لعقيدتك انتا بتقول ان المسيح اله طيب شىء بسيط اذا كان المسيح هو الاله كما تزعم المسيح عاش فتره بدون ان يكون معمد بالروح القدس ثم نزلت عليه الروح القدس بشكل حمامه​
> لحظه تفكير بسيطه اذا كنت مؤمن ان الثالوث صحيح و بما انك بتقول ان المسيح اله يعنى يحتوى الثلاث اقانيم المسيح كان غير معمد لفتره يعنى فقد اقنوم اصبح غير اله وفتره اله :t9:​
> دعوه للتفكير​
> ...



*السيد المسيح لم يحصل علي الروح القدس.. *
*ظهور الروح القدس وقت المعمودية هو اعلان بدأ الرسالة عزيزي.. *
*و ليس حصول السيد المسيح علي الروح القدس..*
*احلي ما في الموضوع إنك تفترض افتراضية و تقوم و تبني عليها قصور..*
*فلو فكرت قليلا و قرأت قليلا لعرفت ان ظهور الروح القدس للسيد المسيح *
*وقت المعمودية يختلف عن حلول الروح القدس علي التلاميذ في الخماسين*
*و طبعا بما انك انسان باحث فأكيد تعرف اين تجد هذا الكلام.*​ 




islamic foxx قال:


> 5-​
> اذا كان المسيح هو الاله​
> اذا فهو خالق كل كائن له سلطان كل شىء اعتقد ان هذا شىء معقول​
> *وَفِي الْحَالِ اقْتَادَ الرُّوحُ يَسُوعَ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ، فَقَضَى فِيهَا أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً وَالشَّيْطَانُ يُجَرِّبُهُ. وَكَانَ بَيْنَ الْوُحُوشِ وَمَلاَئِكَةٌ تَخْدُمُهُ. ))*​
> ...


 
*. هل قرات هذا النص و الاصحاح كاملا يا مسلم؟؟؟؟*
*اين موجود في الكتاب المقدس ان الشيطان يعرف *
*ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد؟؟؟*

*اتمني ان تترك الادارة مشاركتك حتي يراها المسلمين الاخرين*


----------



## Kiril (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مساواة الابن للاب
يو 5: 26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته. 
يو 10: 30 انا والآب واحد 
اعلان الثالوث امام التلاميذ
مت 28: 19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس 
لو 10: 22 والتفت الى تلاميذه وقال كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف من هو الابن الا الآب ولا من هو الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له. 


> إذا كان المسيح هو رب العالمين حسبما يعتقد المسيحيون فهل يعقل أو يتصور أن الشيطان الرجيم تسلط على رب العالمين طوال أربعين يوماً ؟‍‍‍!!


اين قيل تسلط عليه؟
انسيت ان المسيح انسان كامل كما هو اله كامل؟


----------



## moheb allah (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*ألست معى فى أن تجسد الرب ينفى الإيمان عمن شاهدوة؟:t9:*


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

moheb allah قال:


> *ألست معى فى أن تجسد الرب ينفى الإيمان عمن شاهدوة؟:t9:*



ان تجسد الرب يؤكد الايمان لمن شاهدوه 

هذا ما كتبه الوحي المقدس على يد يوحنا في رسالته الاولى :

(1 الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته ايدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة.2 فان الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الابدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا.3 الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم ايضا شركة معنا.واما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح.)
(1 يوحنا 1: 1 - 3)

وهذا ما كتبه الوحي المقدس على يد يوحنا في البشارة التي باسمه :

(1 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.
2***
14 والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا.
***
18 الله لم يره احد قط.الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر)

اذا تجسد الرب يؤكد الايمان ولا ينفيه ، انظر الى اعتراف توما 

(وبعد ثمانية ايام كان تلاميذه ايضا داخلا وتوما معهم.فجاء يسوع والابواب مغلقة ووقف في الوسط وقال سلام لكم.27 ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا وابصر يديّ وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا.28 اجاب توما وقال له ربي والهي.29 قال له يسوع لانك رأيتني يا توما آمنت.طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا)
(يوحنا 20: 26 - 29)


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2009)

islamic foxx قال:


> الله خلق للناس عقول لنستخدمها فى الوصول اليه والا فما فائدتها كلنا لنا عقول فلا افرض رايي على احد ولكن فكر فى ما تقرا
> اعتقد ان تفكير المسلم منطقى جدا بس انتا دايما معتقد انه اما جاهل:hlp: او كذاب :flowers:​



ادعاءك خطير...تريد أن تصل إلى الله؟!!

إما أن عقلك غير محدود (و بالتالي أنت إله) أو أن إلهك محدود!!


----------



## moheb allah (14 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجوا منكم  تصحيح عدد مشاركاتى.................................
دا بس عشان اللى أنتو حذفتوة ما ينكشفش
ربنا يهديكم


----------



## moheb allah (14 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> ان تجسد الرب يؤكد الايمان لمن شاهدوه
> 
> هذا ما كتبه الوحي المقدس على يد يوحنا في رسالته الاولى :
> 
> ...


يا أخى عندنا مثل يقول( ليس مع العين أين)
 فهل يٌعقل أن أقول لمن هو واقف أمام عينى أنا مؤمن بأنك حى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp::t9:
فهذا لا يعتبر ايمان لأنة أمر واقع ..... ربنا يهدينا جميعا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

moheb allah قال:


> أرجوا منكم تصحيح عدد مشاركاتى.................................
> دا بس عشان اللى أنتو حذفتوة ما ينكشفش
> ربنا يهديكم


 

قصدك الجزء اللى بيبين جهلك بالكتاب المقدس وبيبين انك بتقرأ الجزء وتسيب الكل ...
دا احنا كنا بنكتبلك الكلام كله ونقريك اللى بعده واللى قبله علشان تفهم ....
ادرس وبعدين تعالى اكلم ... حتى لا تحذف مشاركاتك والتى قرائتها هى مضيعة للوقت


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2009)

يُغلق بسبب التشتيت و الخروج لاسئلة ثانوية لا علاقة لها بأصل الموضوع


----------

